# cyp. fasciolatum



## dodidoki (May 6, 2017)




----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 6, 2017)

Looks like the kids overlooked a few of their Easter Eggs. The flowers seem like they are good sized. Good job growing these and thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYEric (May 6, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 6, 2017)

So the tag is wrong?


----------



## dodidoki (May 6, 2017)

Linus_Cello said:


> So the tag is wrong?



No tag points to candidums in front of fasciolatums.They just start to open now.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2017)

Nice. What pH are you growing them?


----------



## abax (May 6, 2017)

VERY pretty!


----------



## Don I (May 8, 2017)

Very nice.
Don


----------

